# Did anyone see Yao Ming on Regis and Kelly this morning?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

His english is definitely getting better.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> His english is definitely getting better.


:yes: 

Shaq will be on tomorrow.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: Did anyone see Yao Ming on Regis and Kelly this morning?*



> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...



No offense, but who cares?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Did anyone see Yao Ming on Regis and Kelly this morning?*



> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but who cares?


:laugh: Don't take it personally Lynx, you are in the Houston forum

what kind of things did he talk about?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

He talked a little about his book, about how Shaq is the toughest pesron he's ever played against. Um...what else? I can't remember everything. He wasn't on there long. Oh! he didnt want Kelly to sit on his lap. lmaoz


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

His english is much better. He still has his translator so he should be feeling much more comfortable with the language. Did anyone see him on the Today Show? I'm not sure if that was today or Thursday.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just for those who missed it:

http://www.kelvintang.ca/yao/ 

but i am not sure if this link works in ur location.

anyway,u can download it:

http://web.5ics.net/data/dreaming/regis_01.wmv 
http://web.5ics.net/data/dreaming/regis_02.wmv 
http://web.5ics.net/data/dreaming/today.asf


----------



## brean (Oct 2, 2004)

Really?That's cool!I'm a Shanghainese and we all pround of Yao


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>brean</b>!
> Really?That's cool!I'm a Shanghainese and we all pround of Yao


huh,shanghainese,so u r not a Chinese?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> huh,shanghainese,so u r not a Chinese?


haha I guess the rest of ppl in China don't like Shanghai ppl refering themselves as "shanghainese"?

I think he just said that 'cuz Yao's from Shanghai too, so he represents to city as well as the country.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> haha I guess the rest of ppl in China don't like Shanghai ppl refering themselves as "shanghainese"?


yeah,sorta.Just dunno how come shanghai ppl have that kinda sense of superiority.isn't it weird a Tokyo man claim he is a tokyoese instead of a japanese?

but it's ok,just don't wanna get into political arguments here.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> yeah,sorta.Just dunno how come shanghai ppl have that kinda sense of superiority.isn't it weird a Tokyo man claim he is a tokyoese instead of a japanese?
> 
> but it's ok,just don't wanna get into political arguments here.


I know what you mean. To be honest most people in Hong Kong doesn't like being associated with China as a whole... but that's understandable due to all the differences. Where in China are you from?

And actually Tokyo people and Osaka/Kyoto ppl do have a rivalry, they actually speak with different accents (which you would not know unless you're a native speaker) and don't really like each other. it's almost like the East/West coast rivalry in the US. 

I just finished watching the clips, Yao's gonna be even more marketable now that his english has improved...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. To be honest most people in Hong Kong doesn't like being associated with China as a whole... but that's understandable due to all the differences. Where in China are you from?
> ...


:topic::grinning: just afraid Ming Bling is gonna delete this.

(when I talk about China and Chinese below,i refer to People's republic of China)ok,well,in fact i always regard Hong Kong a region outside China though it's taken over by the Communist government.ppl there r obviously sorta different from that of China.Apart from they r way richer,many of them r nicer(I meant goodnatured or kind or what,just nicer to talk with),maybe mainly because they have never experienced the "brainwashing"process which Chinese people get everyday since very young.If u have a glance of most Chinese BBS,u will find around 7 out of 10 posters hate the USA cuz"USA interferes in Chinese domestic affairs"such as criticizing China's human rights conditions,and 9 out of 10 ppl loathe Japan then just wanna make a massacre in Tokyo or just launch nuclear missles to Japan and f*** all Japanese women "for the glory of the nation".insane?ok,if u say this in the BBS,they will doubt if u r a real Chinese and bash u with any vicious words u can imagine.My bias or stereotyping people?try to post "maybe u guys' hatred for Japan is too radical"then check out what replies u may get.

I got to respect Hong Kong ppl more after their half million ppl march against the darn "the 21th law" restricting the speech freedom of Hong Kong.So many ppl,so peaceful.

In fact,China didn't exist since 1949,only People's Republic of China is left who try its best to destroy chinese tradition,so how can they represent China?Taiwan or Hong Kong or even Singapore can do a better job for this.

As for Shanghai,I just can't understand their pride.yeah,they think Shanghai will even overtake Hong Kong soon.Not to mention its possibility,Hong Kong or even Shenzhen(the city near to Hong Kong,among the most prosperous cities of China)made their success almost by themselves,but what if Shanghai lost their financial supports from all other places around China ?

some quotations from International Herald Tribune :




> Shanghai¡¯s gleaming high-rise offices, subways, highways and adventurous public buildings are a source of national pride for the new elite and have awakened foreign investors to the pace of change in China. But at what cost? Will a later generation look back on these constructions as they now do on Stalin¡¯s efforts to portray Moscow¡¯s modernity with symbolic skyscrapers and marble subway stations?





> If you want to know why infrastructure is so deficient in the rest of China, why rural incomes have lagged, why rural education and health services have declined, come to Shanghai and see where public money has gone.





> Want to know why income distribution in China is now worse than almost anywhere in the developing world? Look at how Shanghai has made itself into a kind of Monaco, with citizenship only for newcomers with heaps of cash or a doctorate in information technology.





> Want to know about cultural development in China? Try to work out where the cultural development will come from to fill Shanghai¡¯s opera house and art gallery when the plenum calls for the party to strengthen its effort to ¡°correctly guide public opinion¡° and instill such ¡°fundamental ethics¡° as patriotism.





> But as a city it seems unwilling to face up to how much it owes both to the central government and its own exclusivist city-state policies, which would be unthinkable in freer countries, like India or Indonesia.


ok,I wrote too long,In fact I don't hate Shanghai,just don't understand where does their sense of superiority come from.Luckily not every "Shanghainese" think so nowadays.


----------



## brean (Oct 2, 2004)

Do u know about China?Have u even been in China,in Shanghai?
If u hadn't plz don't talk about anything about our country and our city.Cuz u don't know the truth!!


----------



## brean (Oct 2, 2004)

Sorry,I think this is a forum for basketball fans ,for Rocket's fans,not for politicians.So i don't wanna chat politics any more.Plz esteem our country and our city .Plz esteem Yao's motherland and Yao's hometown!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>brean</b>!
> Do u know about China?Have u even been in China,in Shanghai?
> If u hadn't plz don't talk about anything about our country and our city.Cuz u don't know the truth!!


haha,boy, I am sorry but I am an authentic Chinese.
ok,I don't know the truth by which I am overwhelmed every minute as well as u.
ok,no more politics,which r not what I like to talk about either.

and one more thing,plz don't tell the police I posted this here, I am serious.thank u.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Well I'm a Houstonian. I don't like to be associated with Texas. lol


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Well I'm a Houstonian. I don't like to be associated with Texas. lol


ok,I was just too sensitive,well,maybe for I saw too many postes from "Shanghaiese" about their superiority B4.
Sorry.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>brean</b>!
> Do u know about China?Have u even been in China,in Shanghai?
> If u hadn't plz don't talk about anything about our country and our city.Cuz u don't know the truth!!






You want the truth? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> just for those who missed it:
> 
> http://www.kelvintang.ca/yao/
> ...


Great! Thank you.


----------



## brean (Oct 2, 2004)

Is this all the programme?It won't be on in China and I wanna watch complete one.Who can give me the address,thank u ~~


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>brean</b>!
> Is this all the programme?It won't be on in China and I wanna watch complete one.Who can give me the address,thank u ~~



i am not sure what u meant,but tried to understand it.there r some http addresses above,u can download them.Using flashget or sth like that will make it faster.it still works in China for I tired it just now.


----------

